#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  Does growing Aquaponics vegetables sound good?

## Bhavya

Aquaponics is a system of aquaculture in which the waste produced by farmed fish or other aquatic creatures supplies the nutrients for plants grown hydroponically, which in turn purify the water.
Aquaponics Farming happening srilanka as well. Our government want to promote it further.

Do you have any idea about the Aquaponics farming?

does it a healthy way of farming ?



PS: Guys, share your knowledge about Aquaponics :feedback please:

----------


## Moana

> Aquaponics is a system of aquaculture in which the waste produced by farmed fish or other aquatic creatures supplies the nutrients for plants grown hydroponically, which in turn purify the water.
> Aquaponics Farming happening srilanka as well. Our government want to promote it further.
> 
> Do you have any idea about the Aquaponics farming?
> 
> does it a healthy way of farming ?
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Guys, share your knowledge about Aquaponics


you can grow any vegetable because what you have is water, oxygen and nutrients "The roots of the plants are sitting in a nutrient-rich situation with lots of water and lots of oxygen, so they will never rot. Anything can grow."

----------

